
The New Laptop Ban Adds to Travelers' Lack of Privacy and Security - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/03/new-laptop-ban-adds-travelers-lack-privacy-and-security
======
woodandsteel
I don't get what the rationale for this is. I heard one place that TSA is
worried about devices with a bomb hidden inside, but if that bomb is in the
cargo hold instead, it is still going to cause great damage.

------
sreenadh
Logically, the new rule from TSA does not make any sense. The only thing I
could think of is, its to kill the business of airlines like Emirates, Etihad,
Qatar Airways. Simple & effective trick.

With all the NRA gun nuts in America, that is the easiest place to get a bomb
from.

What is the point of all the security checks if they cannot find a bomb? Get a
bomb dog and make it smell all the electronics.

